# Snatch Pulls...



## BrotherIron (Apr 8, 2020)

Snatch Pulls~ 

This movement is much alike a wide gripped deadlift where you shrug high and hard at the top of the movement. This exercise works your legs, lower back, biceps, and of course your traps and upper back girdle. This movement is just the first pull of the Snatch which means you don't have the hip pop and second pull. This exercise isn't nearly as technical as the Squat Snatch or even the Power Snatch.

Execution:

-Position a weighted barbell on the ground. Squat down and grasp the barbell with the hands in a pronated position using a hook grip, spaced apart much wider than shoulder-width. If you are using a barbell only or light weights, start with the barbell at midshin level.

-Pull against the bar so that the arms are straight and the low back is flat or slightly arched. You will lean forward slightly, but distribute your weight evenly on the feet. Inhale.

-Lift the bar off the floor by forcefully extending the knees and hips. Keep the shoulders in front of the bar and keep the bar close to the shins. Do not let the hips rise faster than the shoulders.

-Just after the bar passes the knees, drive the hips forward and bend the knees so that the thighs are under the bar.

-Explosively extend the knees, hips, and ankles as you shrug the shoulders, keeping the arms straight. Simultaneously exhale.

-Lower the bar to the ground in the reverse order of that you lifted it in.

In a nutshell you will be deadlifting with an extremely wide grip and at the top of the movement you raise up on your toes and shug like hell.

Give this try b/c it hits the traps at a different angle and could cause some new muscle growth.​


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2020)

This is not the technique I employed to pull snatch in the early 2000’s. 

Things have changed.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 8, 2020)

He said snatch, uh huh huh


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 8, 2020)

Jin said:


> This is not the technique I employed to pull snatch in the early 2000’s.
> 
> Things have changed.



LOL... I gotta look for my old Oly shirt.  It had a chick on it and said... nothing's better than a tight snatch.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 9, 2020)

My son is a basketball player and part of his training off the court i have him doing is a variety of 2 to 3 different snatch  movements.  1) high power snatch. 2) snatch grip push press. 3) power snatch off a box. These are just some of the exercises I have my  boy performing to help his game.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 9, 2020)

I do some snatch grip deadlifts in my program. Different exercise all together vs a conventional dead


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 9, 2020)

tinymk said:


> I do some snatch grip deadlifts in my program. Different exercise all together vs a conventional dead



Yes they are different.  With snatch pulls the shoulder is out in front of the bar b/c your'e going to bring the bar back to the hips when you get to the second pull in the snatch (brush at the hips).  It requires a VERY strong lower back and a good deal of lat strength too.


----------

